# indoor asbestos air testing



## beecee30 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello All,

Well, we've had quite a bit of abatement work done on our house and it's time to get the air tested for asbestos. I've found some companies claim that they have Certified Indoor Environmentalist Accreditation by the American Council for Accredited Certification. When I research this organization I can not find much about it? Is the CIE certification credible? This company also lists that they are a AHERA-Accredited Asbestos Building Inspector. Can't find much about that accreditation either. Would I be better off going to the EPA website and using a state certified inspector (CAC)? Also, what's a fair price for testing? I've been quoted as high as 700 dollars plus 35 dollars for each PCM sample, and as low as 475 dollars for one TEM sample (35 dollars more for each PCM sample).

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The AHERA accredited means they are certified by your state to do asbestos inspections on schools, public buildings and commercial buildings. You do not need an AHERA inspector for a residential inspection or air test (unless required by local amendment), but it indicates a higher levels of training.

AHERA was the law (1986) that mandated asbestos inspection for schools and required the EPA to create a model plan for training inspectors.


----------

